# Indys quads



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

3 boys 1 girl. She did good. I will send more pics later. Bit under the pump. Ella just had twins!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Wow! Mammas got her work cut out for her!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Six times the congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, a big congrats 
They are Adorable


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you 
Two more today. Only 1 each..phew
A boy for Gypsy

















And a boy for Hannah


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow congrats! Can mom feed 4?


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow congrats! Can mom feed 4?


So far she is doing very well. I have taken some milk from her & offered it to her kids (who are colour coded
) & they are not interested. There is no distress calling from any of them. Fingers crossed. Last year "we" got 2each.


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow congrats! Can mom feed 4?


I forgot to ask should i have started a new thread to announce todays new birth?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

All adorable! Congrats!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Amazing little quads! So cute! Belated congrats!


----------

